

Dear Silicon Valley, Thank you - turoczy
http://wesleyzhao.com/2011/04/29/dear-silicon-valley-thank-you/

======
twakefield
I'm sure a lot of people that traveled out here for YC interviews travel, do
the interview and head back home. This guy is out meeting half of SV. That's
the sign of a great entrepreneur. Props to Wesley for taking the initiative
and making the most of the trip.

------
rgbrgb
Do you guys think this is disingenuous?

